# rectangle?



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

I've notice looking at pics of receivers equipped with Audyssey, particularly Denon, that on the display, top right part where it tells you that Audyssey, MultEQ, DynVol (written atop each other) is active that there is a rectangle around the icon. Mine doesn't (2311 CI), I assume it indicates some kind of setting.

Wondering what it means?

cheers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

yoda13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've notice looking at pics of receivers equipped with Audyssey, particularly Denon, that on the display, top right part where it tells you that Audyssey, MultEQ, DynVol (written atop each other) is active that there is a rectangle around the icon. Mine doesn't (2311 CI), I assume it indicates some kind of setting.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I have not really spent any time with the 2311, but usually upon pressing the display button, it should show you what post processing you might have engaged.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks JJ, I've attached a pic (not mine) of the display of the 2311 for a better visual of what I mean,

Just on top of where it show "PLIIz" there is a little rectangle with "Audyssey", "MultEQ", "Dyn EQ" in it. I don't have that rectangle around those 3 words, I was wondering what it means.










This is mine (terrible camera), no rectangle.


----------

